# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  AVR Programmators

## gget

Sveicināti visi,

Esmu diezgan jauns šajā nozarē tāpēc izturaties pret mani saudzīgi.  :: 

Tātad, jautājums ir tāds. Kā vislētāk iegūt savā īpašumā atmeļu programmatoru?

Lasīju, ka čaļi tur taisa augšā savējos programmatorus, bet man kā zaļam šāda lieta būtu iespējama tikai pēc pilnas pamācības.

Esmu noskatījies kaut ko līdzīgu šim - http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/-64-49-84/a...ts-avrisp-mkll

Šo verķi var pa taisno slēgt klāt pie mikrokontrolliera? Nevajag nekādus rezistorus, oscilātorus vai ārējo barošanu?

Kādas vēl ir alternatīvas no programmatoriem?

Aizmirsu piebilst, ka interesē programmatori tikai uz USB.

Ar cieņu, gget.

----------


## JDat

Ja jau USB, tad vai nu pērc argusā, vai pats lodē. Diev ai pašam taisīt tādu būs lētāk. Ja nu vienīgi salīdzina ar ELFAs 30 Ls.

----------


## kabis

Šeit forumā jau ir līdzīgi temati: (iesaku izlasīt)
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=4546
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3950
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1458

Man pašam ir USBASP paštaisīts programmators (http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/). Ja pašam taisit izskatās pārāk sarežģīti, tad vari pirkt argusā.
Ar usb programmatoriem lieta ir tāda, ka tiem parasti ir nepieciešams mikrokontrolieris, kurš savukārt ir arī jāieprogrammē ar kādu citu programmatoru (chicken and egg problem).

----------


## gget

Šos programmatorus var pa taisno slēgt klāt pie mikrokontrolliera? Nekādas papildus plates nav vajadzīgas?

Otrs jautājums. Tad ko Argus īsti pārdod? Kas tajos ISP USB programmatoros ietilpst? Tur nav gatavs programmators?

----------


## JDat

> Šos programmatorus var pa taisno slēgt klāt pie mikrokontrolliera? Nekādas papildus plates nav vajadzīgas?
> 
> Otrs jautājums. Tad ko Argus īsti pārdod? Kas tajos ISP USB programmatoros ietilpst? Tur nav gatavs programmators?


 Var pa taisno slēgt. Piemēram ar 6 vadiņiem no programmatora uz kontrolieri, kuru tu gribi ieprogrammēt. bet nu. Gaumes lieta. Tā īsti neesmu sapratis ko Argus pārdod. Pliku PCB. Vai PCB+kontrolieris. Nezinu vai kontrolieris iešūts vai nē. Helim kaut kas tur nestrādāja. Vajadzēja pāršūt kontrolieri. Daži saka pa tas programmators draudzējas pa taisno ar AvrStudio, daži saka ka nedraudzējas un vajag atsevišķu programmiņu lai Hex iešūtu targer iekārtā. Ei nu sazini kas strādā, kas nestrādā. Man izdevās uzbūvēt (ar nelielām mokām) biezāku programmatoru, tikai tas maksāja vairāk ne kā pirkt argusā gatavu.

----------

